# Beginners Guide to Coral



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

So I have a 29, and I have iodine and trace elements along the way, a 300gph and 500 gph powerhead, as well as 48 watt double T5 lights + moonlights. What is my range of corals I can get, and what is the procedure for introducing them? I'm thinking of grabbing like 5-7 beautiful frags from Spikes Corals. Any help or insight would be great thanks guys!


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

More specifically, my lighting:
36 inch Double T5 HO Bulbs + LED Moonlights:
1 T5 10k Daylight Lamp
1 T5 Actinic 03 Lamp
Combines for 48 watts- 
My question is- will most Zooanthid Polyps and SPS thrive under this light? Anything else I need?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Need to know alittle more before we discuss corals.
How long has the tank been set up?
Has the tank cycled?
How many pounds of live rock are in the tank?
Are you running a protein skimmer?
Why are you adding supplements in an empty tank?

As far as the lighting...you will be fine growing most corals with the lighting you are using. But let's clear up some of these questions before you start.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No SPS and no LPS. That not enough light. Actinic is not calculated as white light. You'd need a 4 lamp unit if you wanted SPS. Zoas, and maybe a leather high in the tank.


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

Conflicting advice about the lighting lol! The Spikes Coral's guy also told me that light would probably be fine, but I'll prob end up getting another bulb or two. Should I do two whites or a white and a blue? 

As for tike's parameters:
Bout a month and a half
Yes it has cycled
29 lbs of live rock in the 29 gal tank
No protein skimmer, was told unnecessary for a tank this small
Was told iodine helps ALL inverts to grow, only gave about half the trace elements dose to try and "prep" the water for the corals, not sure if I shouldn't have since the Spike's Corals guy said with Kent Reef salt all the elements i need should be in there, and just to have Ca, Mg, Pi, and Iodine levels checked periodically.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

2 whites would be best, but most can't handle looking at that coloring.
Also, what is Pi?
What you should be checking for is this:
Ammonia
Nitrites
Nitrates
PH
Alkalinity
Calcium
Magnesium
Phosphates
Your corals will not do well with any of those out of line. I'm not here to sell you a bill of goods, your LFS is on the other hand. I stand to lose nothing, your not paying me to sit here and give you advise. They are.

What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

Without a doubt, so two more 24W whites would be best? Or is there another color I could go with? Thanks a lot dude, I'll try to pick em up this week. Is it easy to install new bulbs into the fixture?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Piece of cake to install new lamps. Just twist em and pull em out. You could go 10k or 12k lamps.


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

Sweet, I'll grab those this week. Do you agree with me not needing to supplement Trace Elements or Iodine to start, unless I test in a week and have low levels?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't dose either one of those. Your tank should have quite a few of the corals and critters that utilize those elements first, or why bother. If you do monthly water changes using a Reef rated Marine Salt, that adds those elements you need. Once you've a established Reef, then you may need to dose on a regular basis, but until then, there is no need. Mag, ALK and CA, you will need to watch.


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks dude!


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

What about dipping the corals, necessary?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I've never done it. They say you should incase it has bugs. They are out there, but i've never run into them personally.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

rosseg said:


> Conflicting advice about the lighting lol! .


I have kept a 30 gallon with a 2 bulb t-5 for 3 years and grew everything from zoas to high end sps all the way to the bottom of the tank with no problems what so ever. Just sayin...............................


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't wait to need Reefing Madnesses help! I would listen to him rosseg, hes an OG
I have been wanting to start a Coral Community for so long!
I will just read all the saltwater threads and drool.


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian757 said:


> I can't wait to need Reefing Madnesses help! I would listen to him rosseg, hes an OG
> I have been wanting to start a Coral Community for so long!
> I will just read all the saltwater threads and drool.


I couldn't agree more. He's the first and only person that I go to individually. I ask in forums to get general answers, but I go to RM EVERY TIME to get his specific opinion. I'm about to start upgrading my lighting so I can get into corals in a few months, so, I'll be checking this thread and hitting him up for advice.


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

So, in y'all's opinions, what is one or some of the best corals to begin with? Be specific. Don't just say LPS or SPS. Give me something like, zoas, mushrooms, etc. I don't need the kingdom, phylum... just some names.


----------



## rosseg (Sep 3, 2012)

I would say Ricordea mushrooms and Zooanthids are probably the best beginner coral, but as stated above, ask RM, he's the absolute authority. 
By the way guys, I know all the frags/polyps come on plugs, and you are supposed to gradually move the corals up into greater light over the coming weeks, but once you find a spot for all your frags, is it customary to remove the plug it came on? Or will it just grow over that? I'm very curious about this.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

rosseg said:


> I would say Ricordea mushrooms and Zooanthids are probably the best beginner coral, but as stated above, ask RM, he's the absolute authority.
> By the way guys, I know all the frags/polyps come on plugs, and you are supposed to gradually move the corals up into greater light over the coming weeks, but once you find a spot for all your frags, is it customary to remove the plug it came on? Or will it just grow over that? I'm very curious about this.


The coral will overgrow the plug its on.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jmann124 said:


> So, in y'all's opinions, what is one or some of the best corals to begin with? Be specific. Don't just say LPS or SPS. Give me something like, zoas, mushrooms, etc. I don't need the kingdom, phylum... just some names.


Toadstool Leathers
Zoas
Button Polyps
Green Star Polyps
Star Polyps
Mushrooms
Finger Leathers
Nepthea
Kenya Trees
Pineapple Trees
Devls Hand Leather


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jmann124 said:


> I couldn't agree more. He's the first and only person that I go to individually. I ask in forums to get general answers, but I go to RM EVERY TIME to get his specific opinion. I'm about to start upgrading my lighting so I can get into corals in a few months, so, I'll be checking this thread and hitting him up for advice.


Thanks to all for the kind words. But I will error on the side of safety most times when answering a post. I don't want my name drug through the mud for having messed up someones tank.


----------

